# 2005 Kontiki damp problems???



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to look at a couple of 05 Kontikis this weekend, and I was wondering if there were any common damp issues, if so where to look and also if there were any other common weak points to pay attention too.

I've also had zero time on this later model of Fiat base vehicle so anything to look out for on those too would be most valuable.

TIA.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There have been many sad threads on here about them - it appears to e from 2004 - 2007/8 that they had a floor problem, it may have been due to the floor material being used, try the search engine on here for other comments, our 2003 is OK except a patch by the water filler where it overflows (now sorted) and it runs down and into the rear locker from the filler cap.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> There have been many sad threads on here about them - it appears to e from 2004 - 2007/8 that they had a floor problem, it may have been due to the floor material being used, try the search engine on here for other comments, our 2003 is OK except a patch by the water filler where it overflows (now sorted) and it runs down and into the rear locker from the filler cap.....
> 
> Dave


I did look Dave, but I got boggle eyed going through all the posts as you can't search specific words, I tried + in front etc, but I got the same results.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Swift have always had a rep for leaks, especially their caravans, going back many years.
Plus I noticed when looking at some newer vans last year at the flimsy build quality.

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There was a Swift where I took my (damp) van recently and the floor at the door was just dust really (having dried out). Apparently they have a sill with a bit of a projection which allows the water to stack up. 

Also, the step may be bolted to the wooden floor and causes problems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We bought it, 2005 Kontiki 655 with toys


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well done Kev. Great to see you finally got a proper Van. Welcome to the club. 

Its quite exclusive though so you will have to cough up the £999.99 membership fee. Ill send you my paypal details.

Lets have lots of pics then!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Well done Kev. Great to see you finally got a proper Van. Welcome to the club.
> 
> Its quite exclusive though so you will have to cough up the £999.99 membership fee. Ill send you my paypal details.
> 
> Lets have lots of pics then!


Not gorrit yet, being delivered this evening as part of the deal.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well done Kev, now all you need to do, is get over the water and give it a good shake down tour:smile2:
Enjoy your new van:smile2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

How long for?  

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have the 615 and love it, so join the club and welcome. If you decide to do a trial run this way at any time, just let me know and we can meet up I am sure.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> How long for?
> 
> Peter


Oi Forbes, watch it, I know where you live you know  

Liz has just been out to see it, as she didn't come with me to view it, she left me to do the last one too  and she loves it.

This is the van, not took any pics of my own, the carrier on back will be for sale as soon as I get it off, it's for a mobility scooter, very well and solidly made, no ramp though as it got nicked by the local pi travellers.

http://motorhomes.autotrader.co.uk/...erfield-mfpa-2c929a7b557cc5220155ee4afa8f5ee8


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oi Forbes, watch it, I know where you live you know
> 
> Liz has just been out to see it, as she didn't come with me to view it, she left me to do the last one too  and she loves it.
> 
> ...


On the face of it Kev, it looks a good buy:smile2:
Enjoy:smile2:
So are you coming down to Portugal with us in about 4 weeks?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I noticed that the headlining by the leisure door above the control box is different in colour as one goes towards the rear.or is that a trick of the light in the photo.wondered if it had roof leak repairs.
Does the bathroom go across the back of the van kev, not sure looking at the photos.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell Kev that sounds cheap. The rear lounge models of that van are much more.

Alko chassis as well, look at the short overhang. Are you going to get it weighed? I'd be interested to see the figures. Is it 4005kg chassis?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> On the face of it Kev, it looks a good buy:smile2:
> Enjoy:smile2:
> So are you coming down to Portugal with us in about 4 weeks?


I doubt we'll be going south anytime soon, certainly not before it's had a good run here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> I noticed that the headlining by the leisure door above the control box is different in colour as one goes towards the rear.or is that a trick of the light in the photo.wondered if it had roof leak repairs.
> Does the bathroom go across the back of the van kev, not sure looking at the photos.
> 
> cabby


I wondered about that, but close up it looks okay to me, bathroom is full width.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Bloody hell Kev that sounds cheap. The rear lounge models of that van are much more.
> 
> Alko chassis as well, look at the short overhang. Are you going to get it weighed? I'd be interested to see the figures. Is it 4005kg chassis?


It's plated at 3850, I have a weight cert at 3740kg, Feb last year fully loaded for travel.

It's taxed at 3500 right now though, so he was a bad boy, and so am I but it's on the drive til the end of the month, and they are hanging on to the V5 til then, I hate this new road tax rip off, it's really unfair, I'm surprised it even been allowed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks nice to me (except that mobility carrier as you said) and looks to be in good condition from the pics. 

The VED is cheaper is it not for 3.85t than for 3.5t AFAIK (ours is 3.8 rated and that cannot be changed here) from memory our MH was cheaper to tax than our Picasso for some unknown reason.....

but with the rip-off system now of on-line and no transfer and the whole thing based on CO2 emissions from what I can see I amy well be wrong (not unusual)

Good luck, you will have great fun and I hope, like us and Barry who will rapidly become a Swift devotee...

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks a nice van Kev:grin2:
We have had our kontiki a year now and we love it. We went for it 
Because it's so spacious in side and the exact layout we were looking 
For.:grin2:
Good luck with yours and like Dave says get across the Channel to
Motorhome heaven!:grin2:
We are off across today!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

£165.00 for over 3500. (Private HGV)
Mick


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Best of luck with this one Kev, looks like a keeper, well for a month at least 

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey Joe have you not heard? You have to go to Skegness or Blackpool now. Nobody is getting to France as the French just have one bloke checking passports and he goes on lunch for most of the afternoon and doesn't let you through anyway if you voted to Leave the eu so its skeggy for you me lad!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Looks nice to me (except that mobility carrier as you said) and looks to be in good condition from the pics.
> 
> The VED is cheaper is it not for 3.85t than for 3.5t AFAIK (ours is 3.8 rated and that cannot be changed here) from memory our MH was cheaper to tax than our Picasso for some unknown reason.....
> 
> ...


Yes it is cheaper to tax Dave, nonsense to me but hey, better in my pocket than theirs.

It'll do for now, rough as it is   

Just trying to get my head around the damned Gaslow bottles, got two 11kgs and and two pipes, and a bloody gas locker lid which likes to crown me, got a fix for that though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-Door-...ailer-Truck-/272065957816?hash=item3f58650fb8


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice van :wink2: marginally older version of ours (2006). Price was very good, have seen many at £25k+

The headlining in ours is consistent throughout, no colour change

We just bought some new retaining clips for our gas locker, a quid or so from the local caravan spares shop

Heating controls look different on yours.

The gas locker is meant to have 2x6kg or 1x11kg bottles so I'll be interested to know if you get 2x11kg bottles in - we don't have gaslow, the calor prices for 6kg vs 11kg are a rip off but we like having two bottles


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Hey Joe have you not heard? You have to go to Skegness or Blackpool now. Nobody is getting to France as the French just have one bloke checking passports and he goes on lunch for most of the afternoon and doesn't let you through anyway if you voted to Leave the eu so its skeggy for you me lad!


We caught the 8.20 tunnel last night no problem apart from it took an hour to get through the check in!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Nice van :wink2: marginally older version of ours (2006). Price was very good, have seen many at £25k+
> 
> The headlining in ours is consistent throughout, no colour change
> 
> ...


2x11kg bottles went in fine Kay, looking into ceiling colour, looked at roof this article Heki has been refitted, so possibly a leak has been repaired in the past, but if so they did a good job, impossible to match the colour though, might need to paint it all, dunno yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I took one of the ceiling panel joint strips up to Been & Queued got a perfect match in one of those little match pots eave the matt matches perfickly, had to remove the Heki bezel, and light fitting, discovered they had not replaced the Heki anything like properly, checked to see if they had sealed it correctly, NO they bloody well hadn't, so I bought a new set of fitting clamps and screws, got proper butyl sealing tape and sealant, removed the Heki, cleaned out the old mastic and sealant, did the roof joining strip at the same time as I could access it all from step up through the Heki hole, ceiling now one colour all over, heki refitted as it should have been, yet another job done, cost about £50.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Forgot to add piccys.


----------

